# If you're taking the NREMT written soon



## Tincanfireman (Jul 5, 2007)

I took the NREMT "written" test this morning and wanted to pass along what I learned for anyone who is taking theirs soon.  The testing center I utilized strongly recommends getting there at least 30 minutes before the scheduled time, and I agree. The registration process involved reading a full page of testing rules, electronic fingerprinting, photo, presentation of two goverment-issued ID's with picture (DL, military, state ID card, etc). At least one must have a signature, too.  Before going into the room, I had to relinquish my wallet, cell, pens, wristwatch (it's an analog with no digital goodies), in short, everything except my glasses.  My personal belongings were secured in a locker and I was permitted to take the key with me. After one ID was returned, I was directed down the hall to the testing room.  I was again electronically fingerprinted and the photo that popped up on the screen had to match the second ID, which was then returned to me.  I was again reminded of the rules regarding breaks (none scheduled, but if you need one, the clock for the test does not stop while you're in the bathroom) and provided a dry-erase board, dry-erase pen, earplugs (didn't need them) and asked again if I had any questions or had to use the toilet.  Entering the testing room, I was directed to a computer workstation and began the test.  When I finished, I departed the room and was met at the door by the proctor, who retrieved my dry-erase board and pen, provided me with a testing "receipt" and retrieved my belongings from the locker.  
It was obvious to me that this company (Pearson-Vue, in my case) takes test security very seriously and has really thought out their procedures. I have been in top-secret military buildings that didn't have the security that this place did, but it is all very understated and relaxed. Everyone was cordial, friendly and willing to do most anything to make the candidate as comfortable as possible.  The testing center was modern, quiet, and well-lit without feeling too Spartan. Just make sure you hit the loo before going in.  Good Luck!!


----------



## SwissEMT (Jul 5, 2007)

Was this in NC by any chance?


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 5, 2007)

And, much to my surprise, my results have already been posted on the NREMT web page.  I finished the test at about 10 this morning, and they were posted this afternoon.  I wasn't even looking for them, just trying to figure out where I'd go to look them up tomorrow.  The test cut off at 85 questions (yes, the final question was a correct answer) and yes, I passed.  Written results should be in the mailbox in about 2 weeks.  Time to pop a cold one and relax a little


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrat's...! 

When I took my RN boards in the stone age, they would send a proctor in with you to the restroom to be sure you were not cheating...It does give the test more validity. 

R/r911


----------



## bstone (Jul 6, 2007)

I remember being at summer camp and they thought this kid in my bunk had pot. While they were searching his stuff he had to go to the bathroom, so they sent two counselors to stand there while he pooped with the stall open.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 6, 2007)

Tincanfireman said:


> I took the NREMT "written" test this morning and wanted to pass along what I learned for anyone who is taking theirs soon.



Thank you for your insight-- it is very helpful. I hope to take my NR written in a few weeks and I will keep this in mind. 
One question: how hard was it to schedule the test? Did you have your choice of times or was it limited? Were there slots available at different parts of the day and different days of the week?

Thanks a lot and congrats on your card!


----------



## Busdriver (Jul 6, 2007)

*Nremt Test*

I am taking my test next Wednesday the 11th.   Any words of wisdom other than picking the Most Correct?


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 6, 2007)

Busdriver said:


> I am taking my test next Wednesday the 11th.   Any words of wisdom other than picking the Most Correct?




Yes, try to limit the number of incorrect as well.


----------



## RedZone (Jul 6, 2007)

emt-student said:


> Thank you for your insight-- it is very helpful. I hope to take my NR written in a few weeks and I will keep this in mind.
> One question: how hard was it to schedule the test? Did you have your choice of times or was it limited? Were there slots available at different parts of the day and different days of the week?
> 
> Thanks a lot and congrats on your card!



There was a wide variety of times available.  I'm taking it in two weeks.  Generally, every day was available, and each day was a different time.  Some early AM, some afternoon.  Seemed to be a pretty random distribution of start times for diferent days.  I don't remember if there were evening tests.

And you also have up to 24 hours before the test to reschedule. Good Luck!

AND CONGRATS TO TINCAN!!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 6, 2007)

Busdriver said:


> Any words of wisdom other than picking the Most Correct?


 
I'm really big on avoiding test compromise, so I won't get too specific on the questions just to keep things fair. That said, there are some things you need to know, especially if you are used to paper and pencil testing and not CBT's. You must answer each question to go on to the next, and you can't go back. You can change your answer 50 times if you want until you hit the button for "Next Question". After that, whatever was selected last is your answer. Maybe it's me, but the questions seemed tougher on this test than in past Registry exams, but there was certainly some test anxiety involved, too. I'm from the old school of test taking; scan the test and knock out the easy ones, then go back and tackle the "toughies". You can't do that in a CBT, so it was "learn as you go" for me. On the other hand, it really forces you to thoroughly read each question. Keep an occasional eye on the countdown clock on the screen; if it hits zero, you are done. Do get up early after a good night's sleep, get a shower and breakfast before going into the test. Don't eat a gigantic breakfast from Denny's; if nature calls, you're going to lose time in the bathroom. Don't wear a ton of cologne/perfume; it's fairly close quarters in the test room. Read each question thoroughly. You have plenty of time to answer all the questions, but don't lollygag over one question. Be considerate of your fellow test takers and enter and exit quietly. There are a lot of people taking a lot of different tests, so you may be in and out before they are done (I was..). Don't take your book and sit in the car studying before going into the testing center; if you don't know it by now you won't learn it in the parking lot. There will be questions that you can't answer, don't panic, just suck it up and go on to the next one. Did I mention that you should read each question thoroughly? Remember what you were taught and you'll do fine! Best of luck...

P.S. Thanks to all for the kind kudos; there is no feeling like seeing the word "Congratulations" when you are logged into the Registry web site .  For what it's worth, my scheduling was exactly like RedZone's; plenty of times and dates available.


----------



## HorseHauler (Jul 7, 2007)

FIRST INSTINCT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't change your answer unless you are 300% sure you are right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VinBin (Aug 6, 2007)

I just took my medic written, and it stopped me at 80 questions.  From what I read from the NREMT site, strong and weak students get stopped early.  I feel good about how it went, so is it safe for me to assume I passed? (I know it will be up tomorrow, I just want to speculate).

And on a related topic, will I only be sent my completed NR materials after I pass the Practical portion?


----------



## s1080 (Aug 7, 2007)

Try not to over think the question.  I failed my first attempt for this exact reason.  Just relax and think of the basics.


----------



## james (Dec 1, 2007)

*Taking the writen NREMT*

Im taking mine on tuesday and im so nevous. But reading this helped me alot. Im taking mine in Germany because im in the Army.


----------

